# Need some shopping help



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Thought I would ask the experts for their help on where we can by the following around the Allicante/Murcia area :

Rotary clothes drier [if they are available]

Fly screens for the doors [Dawn would like the metal ones or the rubber imitation rope type]

Resin garden shed

Massage couch

Thought I'd start of with the easy ones


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> Thought I would ask the experts for their help on where we can by the following around the Allicante/Murcia area :
> 
> Rotary clothes drier [if they are available]
> 
> ...




Rotary clothes drier [if they are available] - they are available but not much used - try any hypermarket, ferreteria or chinese bazaar

Fly screens for the doors [Dawn would like the metal ones or the rubber imitation rope type] - try any hypermarket, ferreteria or chinese bazaar


Resin garden shed..................any brico place

Massage couch - no idea


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Rotary clothes drier [if they are available] - they are available but not much used - try any hypermarket, ferreteria or chinese bazaar
> 
> Fly screens for the doors [Dawn would like the metal ones or the rubber imitation rope type] - try any hypermarket, ferreteria or chinese bazaar
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, did try Carrefour but could find any of them, will keep looking


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, did try Carrefour but could find any of them, will keep looking


Try Leroy Merlin? 
Tiendas - Leroy Merlin - Bricolaje, construcción, decoración, jardín

You can check online what they've got in stock before going to the store.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Thought I would ask the experts for their help on where we can by the following around the Allicante/Murcia area :
> 
> Rotary clothes drier [if they are available]
> 
> ...


Massage couch? Is that like a sofa you plug in and it masages you? What a wonderful idea if it is jeje


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, did try Carrefour but could find any of them, will keep looking




my local ferreterias & chinese bazaars definitely have the first two...............


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Rotary clothes drier
> Fly screens for the doors [Dawn would like the metal ones or the rubber imitation rope type]
> Resin garden shed
> Massage couch


Does beg the question what you are setting up at your new place? Can I guess... is it some kind of fetish / massage dungeon in the resin shed? Imitation rubber ropes, massage couches, resin sheds.... I DONT WANNA KNOW what the rotaty washing line is for  jeje:gossip:


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Massage couch? Is that like a sofa you plug in and it masages you? What a wonderful idea if it is jeje


Sadly no, the wife would like to get back to giving aromatherapy massage


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> Sadly no, the wife would like to get back to giving aromatherapy massage


AHHH i SEE!

Try ebay! Many sellers will ship to Spain, often much cheaper than here!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Does beg the question what you are setting up at your new place? Can I guess... is it some kind of fetish / massage dungeon in the resin shed? Imitation rubber ropes, massage couches, resin sheds.... I DONT WANNA KNOW what the rotaty washing line is for  jeje:gossip:


:spit:
Goodness gracious Steve.


----------

